# Flattening boards with fasteners?



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a panel i just glued up, when laying on a surface, only 2 corners touch. i can make it flatten by hand with a little force.

Would it be smart to leave it as is and let the fasteners flatten it when i secure it? It's a top for a hall table.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

lateralus819 said:


> I have a panel i just glued up, when laying on a surface, only 2 corners touch. i can make it flatten by hand with a little force.
> 
> Would it be smart to leave it as is and let the fasteners flatten it when i secure it? It's a top for a hall table.


It's just glued up? Is the glue dry? It may get worse. Depending on the wood arrangement in the glue up and its orientation, you may be able to flatten it out, as long as you don't restrict cross grain movement.


















.


----------



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> It's just glued up? Is the glue dry? It may get worse. Depending on the wood arrangement in the glue up and its orientation, you may be able to flatten it out, as long as you don't restrict cross grain movement.
> 
> It is dry. I'll probably end up buying more lumber. I try to do as good of a job as i can and i'd rather not have the top crack or warp in years to come.
> 
> One thing I' think may have a board to warp is one end still had the wax/blue sealer on one end i forgot to cut off, so that end couldn't obsord moisture. would that cause it?


----------

